# ALL REPTILE OWNERS READ THIS



## ReptileResort (Jul 25, 2005)

YOUR HELP NEEDED PLEASE CLICK http://www.m-creations.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=17


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

already done it someone else posted it they will never get it


----------



## ReptileResort (Jul 25, 2005)

vivariumstoorder.co.uk said:


> already done it someone else posted it they will never get it


Meaning what i havern;t read it in this forum before i haven't been posting here long , and havernt read every single post so i'm sorry if it has aready been posted before


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

yeah its been posted before, but if anyone missed it.. get it signed


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

yeah soz wasont bein rood just sayin
dan


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

luckely i live in Holland,you do not need a permit to keep anything here.
But i do not think that the order will pass,it only makes the illegal trade bigger and bigger


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

we were at a meeting a few weeks back with the sspca about the scotish version of this bill and they seem to be *ALOT* more chilled out than the rspca.

up here they only want a common sense crack down on rouge traders, care sheets with everything(which we do anyway) and they want to ban a type of bullfrog, red eared sliders and the keeping of primates.

i can live with that.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, might as well all sign it though


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

i've signed a tonne of these and i'm in full agreement.

i think the rspca are going a tad ott.


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

right i posted this cut and paste link on a doormans website to get some extra sigs. was also gonna email to evryone i know with a computer but low and behold the link doesn't work!

link below.


We have just signed a petition on the Internet - Change RSPCA policy against keeping pets . You can find the details at www.petitionthem.com. See if you would like to support the cause, we think it is worthwhile. You may also see other petitions at the site you want to support, or you may want to start your own petition - the service is totally free.


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

they dont know a thing, they should stick to what to they know, dogs and cats.


----------



## ReptileResort (Jul 25, 2005)

lol N1 All and ty for the support we will win the right to keep are reptile friends


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

I was invited to go along to an evening and given the chance to chat with RSPCA staff from all levels of authority, Nice evening, food and drink supplied and after a few lengthy conversations, it seemed the bigger bosses to me and a few others arent as keen on destroying a successful hobby more along the lines of the people who wanna make max money and dont care about the creatures welfare, He totally agreed with me when i reminded him that there can be stupid people out there, that will ruin it for us good people, again he wanted to know that theyre not going to come banging down our doors with court papers to remove a healthy looked after animal only for it to go somewhere less suitable or worse to be put to sleep, which is definately not in their interests with any living creature despite what any rumours may say different.
I thought this may be a load of media hype but after this chap actually came over to me and started asking all sorts of friendly questions and he was generally interested and keen on learning, at which point he said, its so hard for them to get reptile experts working for them with this hate divide they have between the two. he said anyone really with an ounce of common sense and a bit of reading can look after or deal with rabbits,dogs and cats etc, but reptiles and exotics are more specialist and therefore it is harder for the RSPCA to understand so it will no doubt seem that they are ignorant to our hobby when indeed they are not.


----------

